# Sad Song Mix-tape



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

If you were going to make a mix-tape of cathartic sad songs, which songs would you choose? I need good ideas!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*
Good luck! *


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*One of my personal favorites...stolen from someone's profile. *


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

ReMix: Doom 'Doomed' - OverClocked ReMix 

You can get it under the "download" tab. A classic for me.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> YouTube - Dead By Sunrise - Morning After
> 
> *One of my personal favorites...stolen from someone's profile. *


I wonder who that could've been.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

It's a religious song, but I saw a dance choreographed to it and it was amazing.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

One of my favorites.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

despite the title, it's still sad...


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

I assume this one will be quite welcome here. It's a masterpiece of sadness. 





And this one is also a fairly sad and wonderfully acoustic version of Hallelujah.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

This isn't the song I was looking for, but it's a badass video!


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Selene said:


> ...Portishead...


 It's funny to see this band here, I've only heard of them fleetingly. But the EvilByte on last.fm listens to them, and it's the only band that he and I have in common amongst all our music. I'm pretty sure he's the only other EvilByte out there, but there are possibly others. And don't worry, I'll edit this to post another song, I just have to listen to my George Winston CD, find the right song, and then find it somewhere on the internet...

And, as promised, George Winston being really sad! I think most or all of the versions on youtube are people playing his arrangements, but they all seem pretty good. This first one is sad but it has a lot of energy/quickness to it.





This one is much more a sad and somber song.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Portishead is depressingly good. As far as trip-hop is concerned, all the others (Massive Attack, Tricky, Air, etc.) are a bit too happy. :laughing:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

This is the one I was looking for.






A song that I think is way underrated is "Should've Been There" by Earshot. I couldn't find it on YouTube and I only got one result on Playlist.com.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

oh, haven't heard that evanescence one, thanks (that other video was great).. thanks for all these everyone!


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you dearly for making such a thread. I love sad songs. I hope you don't *need* them too badly. But here's another. A great version, done appropriately so for the occasion..


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Peace&Quiet said:


> oh, haven't heard that evanescence one, thanks (that other video was great).. thanks for all these everyone!


I don't think it was on any of their albums.

I posted this video in the Type 4 thread. The song is fairly melancholic.






I know I've posted this song in the forum before. It goes great with the Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

no worries, it's just nice to have a good collection of sad songs at the ready 
















ok pretty much any leonard cohen song lol


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Could someone accidentally post some Hannah Montana or something? :wink:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

sorry couldn't find a version with english subtitles...it's a break up song


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Selene said:


> Could someone accidentally post some Hannah Montana or something? :wink:


I can not promise that, but I can promise to get a little loud/energetic/heavy! It's a rather long song, but it's by far his best. I don't know how people like their sad songs, but I am not opposed to guitar (distorted or not) in mine.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I posted this video in the Type 4 thread. The song is fairly melancholic.


i was actually reading that forum earlier, the video almost made me cry. i think that's part of what got me going on this sad song kick lol


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

EvilByte said:


> I don't know how people like their sad songs, but I am not opposed to guitar (distorted or not) in mine.


all sad songs welcome!


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Peace&Quiet said:


> all sad songs welcome!


Okie dokie, then I'll post my lasts for the night with some of my favorite covers by Metallica. They're a little heavier, but Astronomy is gorgeous. I like them better than the originals.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

This song is more romantic than sad. It's definitely one of my favorites, but it's not very popular; this is the best video I could find. (I think some of the lyrics are incorrect.)


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

shakalaka said:


> YouTube - Underworld OST #4 Rocket Collecting - Milla


I thought of posting that.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

*AIR SUPPLY,* from back in the day, any song..doesn't matter, it was all depressing, sad and lonely


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Decon said:


> YouTube - Alkaline Trio - Wash Away


Posted ftw!:wink:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

*I would give it all away to have someone to come home to.*

Another underrated song


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

this one gets me everytime:


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Another underrated song
> 
> YouTube - Linkin Park - My December


My December is soo not underrated, I heard it on the radio all the time when it first came out.






Lava this song.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

shakalaka said:


> My December is soo not underrated, I heard it on the radio all the time when it first came out.


I never heard it on the radio. And it wasn't on their albums.



shakalaka said:


> YouTube - Apocalyptica Feat Three Days Grace - I Don't Care
> 
> Lava this song.


I lava that song too.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Another underrated song


keep 'em coming!


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Shadow said:


> I never heard it on the radio. And it wasn't on their albums.


Actually, it was on thier remix album Reanimation, but that was a remix. If you bought the special two disc edition of thier first album, they had the origianl there on the second disc. But they didn't come out with the special 2 disc edition of thier first album until well after Meteora.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Decon said:


> Actually, it was on thier remix album Reanimation, but that was a remix. If you bought the special two disc edition of thier first album, they had the origianl there on the second disc. But they didn't come out with the special 2 disc edition of thier first album until well after Meteora.


I had the special 2 disc edition with My December and High Voltage, but I was disappointed that it wasn't on Hybrid Theory or Meteora. I didn't really care for the remix on Reanimation.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

It's sad-ish. 

I just figured out that the majourity of the sad songs that I know either have to do with death in general or death by suicide... Oh well -listens to more sad music- roud:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

i do really like the metallica version, but the bob seger version is also necessary:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Grim said:


> YouTube - Pearl Jam - Indifference


 oh i haven't heard this song in years, i'd forgotten about it. thank you, what a great song.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Peace&Quiet said:


> oh i haven't heard this song in years, i'd forgotten about it. thank you, what a great song.
> 
> ...Nothing Else Matters...


Much <3. Metallica is by far my favorite band. This song is really nice, and also featured in one of my favorite video games, STALKER! The video just happens to be about the game, too. What a coincidence... *backs away slowly*


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

This is the only vid I could find of this song done by Annie Lennox. Sometimes you just need to wallow and cry a bit and get it all out of your system so you can go on and feel better. The video's pretty disturbing, but don't worry. I think most if not all of those people were machines who were resurrected when they were killed.






This one's sad, but it makes you feel better, too.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Children Will Listen- Bernadette Peters
Something Wonderful- Bernadette Peters
Beloved- Derek Webb
By My Side- Godspell
One- U2
Missing- Evanescence
Origin of Love- Hedwig and the Angry Inch
My Only Love- Sailor Moon
Legend of Ashitaka- Joe Hisaishi
The Sixth Station- Joe Hisaishi

Not in that order...


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)




----------

